# What is the best way to ship a Hedgie?



## Nerdyhails

What is the best way to ship a Hedgie.. Airlines? If so which one and how much does it cost? D you need a health certificate? Or a USDA license?


----------



## nikki

Personally I wouldn't ship a hedgehog but I know some people ship them through the airlines. What you would need to ship them depends on where they are being shipped from and shipped to.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive

Yes it needs to be 73-80 degrees for the entire time they get dropped off at the airport until the time someone picks them up as they will be on the tarmac, on the plane before the ac or heat is on, and inside, so if the airport is cooled to 68 degrees you're going to have an issue, as well if it is too hot, that's why it's almost impossible to safely ship a hedgehog


----------



## DesireeM81

I know airlines require certain modifications to the carriers. You need to have food, water, fleece. I believe everything has to be secure. United Airlines and Delta both ship animals. You can call and get the requirements.


----------



## Nerdyhails

Does anyone know who ships hedgies?


----------



## Teddi4211

Are you looking for one? It would be best to find a breeder or a rescue closest to you, then drive to get them. Shipping can be dangerous for hedgehogs since they have very specific requirements. 

As Alex pointed out, the whole time the have to have a constant temperature of 73-80, and some hedgehogs prefer it higher. If the hedgehog went into hibernation, then they could either die or have a serious condition. It also depends on where they are being shipped, too. I can't imagine more than a few hours would be good. I am aware of some breeders in the United States that ship, though I doubt they ship anywhere outside of the US.


----------



## Nerdyhails

They would be shipped from Indianapolis to Florida. it isn't more then a 2 hours flight. I want to do this before the winter time. I love her hedgies and i would rather get one from her (someone i trust and have been around for years) then from a breeder that may or may not have a friendly hedgie


----------



## DesireeM81

If the breeder herself doesn't ship, there may be a reason. And she may not allow you to ship your hedgehog if she doesn't ship herself.

But there are tons of breeders that do ship that have great hedgehogs. If you live in Florida, there is a breeder in North Carolina which would be a shorter flight that ships.

From what I have heard they are awesome and produce very friendly hogs. Plus their shipping rates are the lowest I have found. http://dreamflowermeadows.com/

Good luck!

PS - The only reason I pointed out these guys is because they have low rates and I could remember their web address.


----------



## Nerdyhails

I appreciate the information! 

She has never shipped a hedgie before and that is why i was asking lol... She has been my friend for 10+ years 

Information is for both her and I... That is why i was so dead set on getting one from her and finding out all this information so that it would help her and I


----------



## Shainahmac

Is it possible to make a road trip out of it? Go, visit your friend, stay a night, and head on home with your new baby?


----------



## nikki

You need to contact the airlines and find out how they ship, if they can guarentee the temp in the area of the plane the hedgie will be in and what their requirements are.


----------



## gracefulchaos01

There is a reputable breeder in Ohio who just started shipping via airline. You could contact her and ask.


----------



## Nerdyhails

Unfortunately no  I am going to have a surgery within a week or so.... This will not allow me to take more time off work due to my surgery leave  and she cannot make a trip down... She is terrified of interstates and has never left Indiana .....


----------

